# Neverwinter Nights. Who's playing?



## Anime Kidd (May 12, 2004)

I recently reinstalled Neverwinter Nights again and having a lot for fun with it online. I'm currently on a persistent world/server called Richards Retreat for the Land of Nordock module. Real fun, especially with a whole party. Who else is currently playing NWN online these days? And what modules/worlds, if any, that you visit on occasion?

Another thing...What ever happened to the server that was for EN World? Where you start in an inn or something? I remember going there once or twice, but now it is gone.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 12, 2004)

Online? Nah...never had the time. I mostly play single player, especially since I just got HotU.

...and it seems the ENWorld Guild has died a slow death.


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 12, 2004)

I know.  

A bunch of people signed up, no one really wanted to game.  Maybe we should try to set something up sometime.

I'm playing through SoU again with a Rogue/Shadowdancer who I'm going to take levels of Weapon Master with.  I'm finding Shadowdancer pretty much sucks (in NWN), so I may go in with Leto after I finish SoU and exchange all but one of my Shadowdancer levels for Rogue levels.  My plan is then to do HotU and breeze through the original, which I never beat.

After that, I think I'm going to try a Cleric/Paladin/Champion of Torm.  I know the Champion/Paladin levels are a bit redundant, but I like the idea of a Cleric/Paladin, and the Champion adds a bit of fighting oomph.  I may start my guy out at a higher level too, just to get a feel for the higher-level play, and see how the official modules scale.


----------



## Anime Kidd (May 12, 2004)

Ahh that sucks the EN World thing went down. I was hoping it was named something else and I just happen to not see it.  Thats sucks.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 12, 2004)

I'd love to see the ENWorld Guild recreated...but sadly, I don't know how much time I'd have to play online.


----------



## Agamon (May 13, 2004)

I'm in the same boat.  Didn't much like NWN when it first came out, but I just started playing again and I'm enjoying myself.  I play in Fu'Miga's SAGA PW and I'm trying to make my way through the original campaign when I have time, too.


----------



## Bass Puppet (May 20, 2004)

Yeah, I'm currently playing. 5th Level Half/Orc Barbarian and it's seems to be fun so far. We shall see.


----------



## Dark Jezter (May 20, 2004)

I still play Neverwinter Nights a lot, although not in multiplayer mode.  I do have a rather large collection of Neverwinter Nights modules on my hard drive, though.  Some of them are even cooler than the original and expansion pack campaigns.  If anybody wants, I'll be willing to post a list and links to the modules that are the best of the best.


----------



## Welverin (May 20, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> If anybody wants, I'll be willing to post a list and links to the modules that are the best of the best.




I'd like to see a list.


----------



## Dark Jezter (May 20, 2004)

Welverin said:
			
		

> I'd like to see a list.




Here is a list of Neverwinter Nights modules that, IMO, are the cream of the crop.  I've provided links to where you can download the modules, but please be aware that many of these modules have additional files that must be downloaded (such as hack packs or movies).  Hack packs should be placed in the /hak folder of your Neverwinter Nights directory, music files should be placed the /music folder, movie files should be placed in the /movie folder, etc.

_Shadowlords_ by Adam Miller
Description:  Set in the Forgotten Realms, Shadowlords begins with you delivering a message to a military encampment near Scornubel, but soon has you traveling across Faerun in an epic adventure with healthy doses of romance and intrigue.
Shadowlords 1 - The Message
Shadowlords 2 - Hill's Edge
Shadowlords 3 - Skull Gorge
Shadowlords 4 - Stonemeet
Shadowlords 5 - Enter the Shadow

_Dreamcatcher_ by Adam Miller 
Description:  After the events in _Shadowlords_, you have decided to stop in Waterdeep for a well-deserved rest.  It isn't long, however, before you are caught up in an adventure that could change the very face of the Realms.  This campaign does things that I've never seen done before using the NWN engine.  Winner of Neverwinter Vault's Module of the Year 2003.
Dreamcatcher 1 - Skyfall
Dreamcatcher 2 - Ocean Dreams
Dreamcatcher 3 - Pit of Stars
Dreamcatcher 4 - Evermeet

_Penultima_ by Stefan Gagne
Description:  Penultima is a parody of fantasy RPGs.  Featuring a good story in addition to great humor, Penultima is one of the most enjoyable campaigns around.
Penultima 0: Penultima City
Penultima 1: Pest Control
Penultima 2: Deweys Decimal
Penultima 3: Hazard Pay
Penultima 4: Clucking Hostile
Penultima 5: Home Sweet Home

_Penultima ReRolled_ by Stefan Gagne
Description:  The sequel to Penultima, this campaign features even more of the trademark Penultima humor in addition to a storyline that continues the one that began in the first campaign.  Watch out for demonic penguins!
Penultima ReRolled PR0/PR1 - Starter Pack (Pen. City/Party Crashers)
Penultima ReRolled PR2 - Below the R00t
Penultima ReRolled PR3 - Homeland Security
Penultima ReRolled PR4 - Pastor of Muppets
Penultima ReRolled PR5 - The Saving Throw

_elegia eternium_ by Stefan Gagne
Description:  A roleplaying-heavy campaign of drama and psychological horror, complete with soundtrack and voice-acting.
ee1 - elegia eternium
ee2 - excrucio eternium
ee3 (Coming sometime in 2004)

_The Paladin Trilogy_ by Rick Burton
Description:  As the title of this campaign implies, you play as a paladin.  After being initiated into the paladin order, you find yourself wrapped up in an adventure that will put your abilites to the test.  In addition to an engaging storyline and clever puzzles, this adventure is unique in that your henchwoman plays an essential role in the story, rather than just serving as a supporting character.  These modules require the Shadows of Undrentide expansion pack to play.
Twilight
Midnight
Dawn (coming summer of 2004)


----------



## Anime Kidd (May 20, 2004)

Thats a pretty big list there. The Paladin one sounds nice, too bad I don't got that ex-pack. :\ The Shadowlands and the Dreamcatcher sounds interesting as well.

Few days ago I got into the mood of tryin my hand at the toolset and was going to make the old OD&D Thunder Rift setting as an open-ended module for online, but its kinda of a bigger task then I thought  (like everything else game-related I try  ).
I had the main city mapped along with a short road that leads to another town, as well as an additional town mapped too. Pretty fun, but as I said, its just to big to do.


----------



## KenM (May 20, 2004)

I still play, i heard the new patch due out is suposted to be big.


----------



## Welverin (May 21, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> Here is a list of Neverwinter Nights modules that, IMO, are the cream of the crop.




Cool, thanks.



> I've provided links to where you can download the modules, but please be aware that many of these modules have additional files that must be downloaded (such as hack packs or movies).




They do at least say what they need don't they?


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 21, 2004)

Welverin said:
			
		

> They do at least say what they need don't they?



Yeppers, in fact if they're not included in the download there should be links on the page for them.


----------



## Welverin (May 22, 2004)

Thanks LP, and here I thought I would have to do some searching.


----------



## Dark Jezter (May 22, 2004)

I'm glad I could help, Welverin. 

Hopefully you'll find those modules as enjoyable as I did.


----------



## Angcuru (May 23, 2004)

Hmm.  I used to play NWN back when it was fairly new, but the seeming complete lack of persistent worlds/Servers/games online (which are the only good ones) completely ruined the multiplayer aspect of it for me.  Then a few days ago in a store I notice that a bunch of expansions / new stuff have been released.  So I go check it outonline, and apparently there are now epic level characters, way more classes, and other stuff.  

I may just pick up the expansions one of these days, but I only see HoU in the NWN gold set, which I won't be picking up because I already have the original, and don't want to spend the money to buy it AGAIN.

BTW, have they fixed the weapon enchantments so that they actually mirror D&D enchantments and don't require the character to be a certain level?  That was kind of a turn-off to me, as I wanted to have a character with a Bow of Frost, and the only way I could get one was to design a secondary module for him to pick it up in, and the only way he could have that type of weapon was to be level 20something, as the enchantment for a bow with frost arrows made it generate a new frost arrow with each shot, not enchant the arrows as they were fired.  AR!  

Other than that, I really liked it, and would gladly join a world with a bunch of fellow ENWorlders, if it could be plausible.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 23, 2004)

Angcuru: 

You mean SoU in Gold, right? I had the same trouble of not wanting to buy that just for SoU. The best thing to do is either check online for just the expansion, though I managed to find it at a local EB Games.

You can find HotU without any problem and it isn't included in Gold.


----------



## Angcuru (May 23, 2004)

Yeah, the gold box is all I can find.  I figure once I get my comp all set up for gaming as in FIX THE DAMN THING SO I DOESN"T CRASH EVERYTIME IT DOES SOMEHTING DEMANDING then I'll start with NWN again.


----------



## Welverin (May 24, 2004)

I see SoU pretty much in every store I check, problem is it's still $30 (original price), which is only $10 less than the Gold edition.


----------



## xbrokenxswordx (May 28, 2004)

I play off and on, here and there. But that's how I am with most games except for really fun multiplayer console games we get together and play every weekend. But yeah, I love NWN, online and off it offers a really fun roleplay system that can be serious or funny. Just depeonds on the module and/or group you play with.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 2, 2004)

Anyone else got any downloadable modules they enjoyed?

So far I've tried Pool of Radiance (good old fashioned fun, a faithful version of the old Gold Box Game) and The Demonweb Pits (which was *boring*).

I've downloaded the modules mentioned so far, but I'm keen to see any other recommendations.


----------



## Lazybones (Jun 3, 2004)

If any of you want to play PnP-style campaigns with a DM and a regular group of players, you may want to check out NeverwinterConnections.com.  It's fairly easy to match up with like-minded folks there; it's basically a scheduling site for multiplayer games.  I've been running campaigns there for almost two years now... some of my players have been with me for nearly that long and are pushing 18th level now (started at 1st way back when!).


----------



## msd (Jun 3, 2004)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Anyone else got any downloadable modules they enjoyed?




I really liked The Cave of Songs.  It's not very long, but I kinda liked that - it's something that you can start and finish in a longish session.

I don't know how you feel about conversions, but I enjoyed both The Sunless Citadel and The Forge of Fury.

If all else fails, just check out the Hall of Fame page on the vault (click me).  You're pretty certain to get stuff that has been peer-reviewed, bug-free, entertaining, etc.

Hope that helps,
 Matt


----------



## Krug (Jun 4, 2004)

Just loaded my NWN again... will give it another shot. Too bad I don't have $ for the expansion packs.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow.   I just bought the expansion packs, and I am VERY impressed.  If you don't have them and you play NWN, go buy them now.  Do it.  STOP SITTING THERE!

Once I upgrade my computer's motherboard and processor, and switch from IDE to SETA Hard Drives, I'll be doing some online play.  Anyone know any good persistant worlds out there in mulitplayer?


----------



## Anime Kidd (Jun 5, 2004)

The one I am currently playing on is called Nordock, on the Richterm's Retreat servers. Seems real good and the folks are friendly and helpful. There is a fair amount of RPing, but are those powergamers in there as well. Give it a try and if Im on (as Khale Wolfe) say hi and I might be able to help ya out.

As for others... Im not sure. I havent had the time to look on any others. You might try going to NWNVault or PlanetNeverwinter for any info on other persistent worlds.


----------



## jarlaxlecq (Jun 6, 2004)

I recently reinstalled NWN, its having alot of fun going through the Hordes of the Underdark Epic Campaign again. Its alot of fun.


----------



## Breakdaddy (Jun 7, 2004)

Again? I never stopped! Ive been runnning a highly modified Richterm's Nordock multiplayer server for over a year and a half now with about 18 other people playing. Its a blast!


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 9, 2004)

Nordock you say?  On Richterm Retreat?  Might just give that a shot once I'm done with the single player.  So, are there scheduled sessions, or is it more of a team up with whoever's there thingy?


----------



## Anime Kidd (Jun 9, 2004)

Its with whoever is there-type gaming. There are also special events, mostly DM run, like Monster Days where the monsters overwhelm the local area. Ive only done one and it was when a city was being attacked by drow assassins. Pretty fun.

Also forgot to mention, the server encourages RPing and many people do.

Breakdaddy: Is your server online for all or private?


----------



## kdanger (Jun 9, 2004)

There are quite a few very good role playing PW out there right now, some of which are extremely hard core. Check out alandfaraway.net if you are interested in a group of strict rpers looking to recreate Faerun.  Some friends of mine and I are currently working on a rp-lite/action server just so people also have a place to just log on and play with friends.  We are going to have DM run adventures and events, but also allow people to just play. 

One time on one of the more strict roleplaying servers, I was given a +1 club at 1st level by some higher level adventurers who took me under their wing, and a DM later asked me "where'd you get that?" and wanted to take it away.  Of course it probably had to do with the fact that I had played this character over 10 hours and had less than 100 xp.   

We are currently testing some things right now, but if anyone wants to come by and say hello, our website is below.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 19, 2004)

I've decided to give this big huge PW _Avlis_ a shot, as it looks to be to my tastes.  Any one else play or plan to play on it?


----------



## kdanger (Jun 23, 2004)

Yeah I have seen Avlis as well.   Does look very fun.  If I had some more time on my hands I would try it out as well (full time job, school, family, and working on a PW of our own...and of course getting some Call of Cthulhu and DnD with my group in does not leave a whole lot of time  ).


----------



## Anime Kidd (Jun 25, 2004)

Does Avlis NEED the Hotu expansion or is it that I need Hotu only if I want the Hotu-specific stuff? It would seem weird that I would need it because on Nordock, before I got SotU, I still saw others with Sotu and Hotu stuff running around...


----------



## Jurble (Jul 3, 2004)

In case anyone is interested there is a great role playing server called world of Caenyr. Completely RP permanent world. Regular DM run quests and good vibe community. 

Great for long term character RP. 

anyway the site is www.worldofcaenyr.com


----------



## Greylock (Jul 3, 2004)

Anime Kidd said:
			
		

> Does Avlis NEED the Hotu expansion or is it that I need Hotu only if I want the Hotu-specific stuff?




Granted, SoU has the better "stuff", but why would you pass on the HotU add-ons? They are nice. 

btw, You may want to get the CEP pack too. It's becoming standard in online play. Sure, it's a pain to download, but it's free.

Visit Planetneverwinter or NeverwinterVault to find it. If is still eludes you, drop a note here and I'll find a link...


----------



## ragboy (Jul 12, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> Here is a list of Neverwinter Nights modules that, IMO, are the cream of the crop.  I've provided links to where you can download the modules, but please be aware that many of these modules have additional files that must be downloaded (such as hack packs or movies).  Hack packs should be placed in the /hak folder of your Neverwinter Nights directory, music files should be placed the /music folder, movie files should be placed in the /movie folder, etc.
> 
> _Shadowlords_ by Adam Miller
> Description:  Set in the Forgotten Realms, Shadowlords begins with you delivering a message to a military encampment near Scornubel, but soon has you traveling across Faerun in an epic adventure with healthy doses of  *<snip>*




Thanks for these DJ. Great modules. Better than the original, IMHO.


----------



## talwynor (Jul 13, 2004)

Ive been playing in a persistant world based on LOTR called Elrond's World.  Its been a lot of fun and does a good job recreating some of the feel of the book. I'm in the mines of moiria now.  

And I also believe that the expansion packs dramatically changed the game for the better when they came out.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 13, 2004)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Thanks for these DJ. Great modules. Better than the original, IMHO.



 I'm glad you liked them.  Stay tuned:  The next module by Adam Miller (titled _Demon_) should be released sometime within the next few weeks.  It takes place after the events in _Dreamcatcher_, and looks to Miller's most ambitious NWN module to date!


----------



## Steel_Wind (Jul 14, 2004)

*Demon is the summer highlight*

I would agree with the previous posters suggestion of Adam Miller's _Shadowlords/Dreamcatcher_, Stef Gagne's _Penultima_ and _Eligio Eternum _ series and my personal fave, Rick Burton's _Twilight/Midnight_.

Adam Miller's _Demon_ which is soon to be released looks to be the highlight of the summer so far.  The status of Rick Burton's _Dawn_ is unknown at this point, though I hope he does finish it.  And yes, Stef Gagne has another mod in the making too, but he's asked us to keep quiet about that for now.

The other two big forthcoming jewels are the City of Doors Initiative's _Planescape: Foundations _ and DragonLance Adventure's _DL XP _ and module _DLA1_. (And yes, I am the project lead at DLA, NWN's largest mod group).

Not to be left out of all the community development is BioWare itself and the Digital Distribution   Project which has been *green lit*.  BioWare development of both content and modules remains very much a going concern and it would not surprise me if you saw most of the aforementioned module builders and large mod groups involved in DD in some capacity.

For those who only bought the NWN Official Campaign, I highly recommend picking up both XPs. They are de rigeur on most PWs and are required for most community mods.  They will also be required for compatibility with DLA and CODIs work.  SoU is uneven but still worth it and HotU is easily the best thing yet made for NWN and a lot of fun.

Here's a few pics from our upcoming work:


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 20, 2004)

Quick update.

Adam Miller, the author of the hugely-popular _Shadowlords_ and _Dreamcatcher_ campaigns for NWN has announced that _Demon_ could be finished and available for download as early as the end of this week!

Keep checking this thread, or visit Adam Miller's NWN website for more information.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 25, 2004)

I belong to the 'hugely disappointed pre-release fanboy takes up playing again' crowd, too  Now that I've holidays (and SoU is going to arrive tomorrow) I'm having much fun with NWN. I finished _Dreamcatcher_ today and once I'm done with the official expansions I'll probably be looking for some online fun 

What a great thing, that the tradition of big-time modding has continued and through the toolset much increased since the days of BG


----------



## valn (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi!

Steel_Wind, that first picture, with Raistlin, looks SO INCREDIBLE!! I'm definately looking forward to that module!

I've played the Shadowlords and Dreamcatcher with two friends and we had a lot of fun. Good story, impressive scripting. Lately, I've played (single player) some of Chris Huntoon's mods. There are pretty short, but have good stories (if you like horror).

I'm almost finished with "Shadow of a soul on Fire" and I'm looking for modules for a level 7 character (Elven Fighter 1/ Wizard 6). (The Problem being that most modules for that level range seem to be part of a series, which starts at level 1). Any suggestions?

I've never really played on a Persistant World (PW). I have looked at a couple of websites, but I guess I'm not ready to spend as much time on-line as would be needed to make it worthwhile. (Perhaps it's a misconception that I have, but it seems to me that it wouldn't be worth it, if I only spent a few hours once in a while.)

Anyway, have fun everyone!


----------



## ScyldSceafing (Jul 30, 2004)

*Dang, time to reinstall*

This discussion has got me all excited to reinstall and give NWN (and the SoU pack, which I have) another look.

Thanks, gang.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Jul 31, 2004)

ScyldSceafing said:
			
		

> This discussion has got me all excited to reinstall and give NWN (and the SoU pack, which I have) another look.
> 
> Thanks, gang.




Do yourself a huge favor then: go buy Hordes of the Underdark. It is easily the best of the official campaigns yet (HotU is simply MUCH better and more KotOResque in writing) and the new content, spells, monsters, classes tilesets and yes - epic levels for your inner munchkin - are well worth it.

SoU is "optional" to many. HotU is a must have.

SoU is "ok" - but the art was done by Floodgate and is not up to par (trust me on that one - my life is NWN modeling).  The story was done by Bioware under *severe* time constraints and to judge and take a pass on HotU by not liking SoU would do you and HotU both a *great* disservice.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 31, 2004)

I agree with Steel Wind, Hordes of the Underdark is a damn fine expansion pack.  It's by and far the best of the three official campaigns, and is a must-own for any real fan of NWN.


----------



## Asmo (Jul 31, 2004)

What the Jezter and da Wind said: it´s fantastic , go get it as soon as possible!!

Asmo


----------

